
Hundreds three-body orbits and regularities among them - suvakov
https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.03728
======
suvakov
Web gallery of solutions from paper is available here: [http://three-
body.ipb.ac.rs/sequences.php](http://three-body.ipb.ac.rs/sequences.php)

------
brudgers
Recent discussion of another paper on the new orbits:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14279663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14279663)

